# Are you into watches?



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes,,,
very much so,,
not heard of this brand though,,,
Don’t like nato straps but Rubber B and Everest are great,,
Had a Rubber B on a Tudor BB but no easy link or Glide make getting as near a perfect fit a trial for the BBs although the odd new model (pelogos iirc) has an easy or glide,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi @Jay225 

Check out these links. 

Authentic Military Heritage MARATHON WATCHES (thevlog.ca) 

Marathon watch strap unboxing (thevlog.ca) 

MARATHON WATCH = EDC (thevlog.ca)


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

My Rolex oyster I bought new in 1977 sits in its presentation box 12 months of the year, complete with the bill of sale (£150 approx) and the receipt for its overhaul by Rolex for approx £800 ten years ago ( movement, face etc replaced/case and strap polished as new)

Too easy to wear daily my battery powered Rotary, rather than having to wind up a movement every two days. Expect my son will have it one day.....


----------



## annawillson2205 (Dec 7, 2021)

Casio is my all time fav


----------



## annawillson2205 (Dec 7, 2021)

If you're interested I can share ebay link?


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Jan135 (11 mo ago)

One thing that I like about watches are their mechanisms. I like to see and hear it work. It gets me excited when I take apart some old watch just to see what the engineers did to make it so awesome.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

My new watch is almost a hundred years old.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

delmar.atlas said:


> View attachment 480056
> 
> View attachment 480055
> 
> View attachment 480054


I like the Bulova


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

cb550 said:


> I like the Bulova


The Bulova Diamond date is my dinner watch, it's too flashy to wear daily, and therefore I found the desire to wear something unique. 

My Marathon is the perfect military tool watch, it's meant and built for action, but very big for daily (outside of work) wear.

I had started bidding on a Cartier Large tank and a Santos, along with a 100-year-old Tudor 17 jewel mechanical watch with a rare Tudor Rolex watch Co. dial. It was basically built by Rolex and branded Tudor. I'm still waiting for the auction on the Tudor to end to see if I've won it, but after purchasing this 14k gold filled OMEGA I'm ok if I don't win any other watch.

This watch is somewhat elusive when it comes to its history. I know that it was made in Switzerland and imported and later sold in NY. I can't wait to have it restored and serviced.


----------



## cb550 (Nov 5, 2018)

I recollect when back in 1977 I went out to purchase an 'expensive' watch for myself I had'nt decided on any specific make or model (no internet then for information searches etc),

What I found in the Jeweller shops, side by side to the Rolex on offer were identical watches but with a Tudor 'logo' on the face and I would say they were roughly 10% cheaper than the Rolex equivalent. Tempted by that but chose the Rolex in the end.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

This is a Rolex Tonneau in silver from around 1925,,,
still works but needs a wind after 10 hours,,,
one of the first Sunbeam dials iirc,,,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> This is a Rolex Tonneau in silver from around 1925,,,
> still works but needs a wind after 10 hours,,,
> one of the first Sunbeam dials iirc,,,,,
> View attachment 492314
> ...


Beautiful Rolex, it's great to see classic gentlemen watches in a world that's obsessed with tool/sport watches. Your watch has a similar 15 Jewel hand wound movement to the current Tudor I am bidding on.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Thank you and love your Omega and Bulova,,,,,
yes the movement’s are very similar in the Tudor and Tonneau,,,,
I like an hand wound watch,,,,makes me feel more connected to the watch ,,,,
Not a lover of many watches over 40mm ,,,,with 34mm -40mm being my sweet spot,,,,
That Tudor looks very special,,,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> Thank you and love your Omega and Bulova,,,,,
> yes the movement’s are very similar in the Tudor and Tonneau,,,,
> I like an hand wound watch,,,,makes me feel more connected to the watch ,,,,
> Not a lover of many watches over 40mm ,,,,with 34mm -40mm being my sweet spot,,,,
> That Tudor looks very special,,,,,



Thank you, my Marathon JSAR is massive but again it's a purpose built watch meant to be visible in all situations. Hence why I wanted a smaller more wearable watch. 

The Tudor I'm bidding on is special. The dial says Rolex Watch Company over the second hand which is unique since both brands were meant to be separate and meant for white collar (Rolex) and blue collar (Tudor) clientele, yet were pretty much built in the same factory together sharing many of the parts (aside from some premium finishings) during the early days. 

I have my fingers crossed that I win the auction as I've seen these old Tudors sell for over $2000USD unseen. It's a tough market, but I believe that the vintage mechanical watches have such clout and sofisticación. Like you said, manual winding connects you to your time piece it enriches the experience. 

That being said it's a complication that is still available today and a technology that I believe will continue for many decades to come.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

I really hope you get the Tudor,,,,🤞,,
Does it have a Rolex sig on the Crown,?
would imagine it does,,,
I very much like the Tudor Subs with patina ,,
yes,,I think big watches have there place especially for diving n combat situations,,,,
I made the mistake of wearing a DJ2,,,blue dial that after just two weeks ,felt like Big Ben on my flat 7 in wrist,,,😄,,,,
like the Tudor eta “ smiley” dials but having no easy link etc made a perfect fit almost impossible and I ended up trading mine but I did have two attempts and added a rubber b but just didn’t feel right,,,
all the very best in getting that gorgeous Tudor,,,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

The auction is a few hours away from ending, I'm not sure why people make auctions end in the early morning.....but I guess it's harder to snatch up good deals that way. 

So far I'm the highest bidder but I doubt any serious buyers will let it slide past them. There's a second watch from a similar period from The Cyprus Academy added to the Auction. 

Hopefully there's no reserve amount, but again unlikely since that very same style and period watch was seen listed on Chrono24 for $2300. 

I'll inform the thread of the outcome.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Please do,,,,
if it’s meant to be then it’s yours🤞,,
look forward to hearing the outcome,,,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> Please do,,,,
> if it’s meant to be then it’s yours🤞,,
> look forward to hearing the outcome,,,,,


If it's meant to be...it will be.....?
I'm very lucky I guess ☺. Thank you for your positive support.

I won the auction and it didn't go to my maximum bid at all. I believe that because the watch was being auctioned off in Australia the hourly changes made a big difference, however I didn't get a wink of sleep as the auction ended at 0430hrs and my kids woke me up at 0915hrs. I look like a raccoon.

I was obviously researching the watch as I waited for the results of the auction and it just so happens that it's not a Tudor nor a Rolex.....but a Tudor by the Rolex Watch Company. Confusing right? Since the watch is from the 1920's it's not exactly a "real" Tudor SA, as the company, was founded in the 1940's, & as a publicly traded company (which was solely owned by Rolex) that we now of today.

The truth is Tudor was indeed trademarked by the founder of Rolex along with a few other brands and they're all supposed to be "independent" but we're infact being made by the same companies (some movements were and weren't shared by Rolex) that made Rolex. Rolex at that time was a series of watch parts from different sources put together and branded 'Rolex'. 

These other watch brands who were owned by the Rolex founder ended up having some of their products with the Rolex hallmarks. This was done as a marketing tool to build sales up for the lower priced watches but instead ended up hurting Rolex watch prices. All the other brands were cancelled except TUDOR. Some of these early Tudor watches became the test beds for Rolex to see what worked and what didn't. 

Therefore, I am now the proud owner of a 100 year old watch that's technically the first generation of Tudor watches, that's not really a Tudor, but a Rolex Watch Company product, which doesn't really make it a Rolex, even though Rolex is on the dial and it uses the same sourced movement.

I guess it's safe to just call it a Tudor by Rolex.

I'm looking forward to having it serviced and restored as it'll make a great rotation watch between the Omega.

I'll post pictures of it once it arrives.

Best

ADM


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi ADM,,,
Thats great news ,,,
lim very happy for you and sounds a rarity ,,,
As you mentioned HW wanted Tudor to be available to the “ working man “ which always slightly confused me as many Rolex were classed as “ Tool” watches🤔😀 ,
look forward to your pics and congrats again,,,,Jay


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Well I've received my watch from New York and its much smaller than I expected. Here's a side by side comparison to my current Bulova diamond date dress watch. I've decided to restore it to its original glory and gift it to my wife.

















I'm looking forward to seeing how big the Tudor is, from the computer pictures I dare say it's potentially the same size as the Omega.


----------



## Patricketxx (8 mo ago)

Looks awesome, looking forward seeing it restored back to its original glory!


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Yes I agree with Patrick,,,
Really look forward to the restoration,,,
congrats and it’s small but that don’t deflect from its beauty imho,,,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Here's my work watch.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CT3mpgADZ7l/


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

I've never really been a massive fan of watches, but I've always preferred diver type that anything else. I wear my Seiko SKX009 daily


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

McPikie said:


> I've never really been a massive fan of watches, but I've always preferred diver type that anything else. I wear my Seiko SKX009 daily
> 
> View attachment 492860


You have a nice homage to the Rolex Pepsi Submariner .

Tool watches, the dive watches in particular, became very popular thanks to James Bond and his use of the Rolex Submariner in the novels and early movies. Later The Hamilton Pulsar became the hot item (the quartz movement era) which not only had Bond wearing it but also President's and socialites alike. 

Back to the dive watches, known for their ability to take abuse, divers became the go to tool watch for everyone, and the manufactures took notice putting out various models yearly. The James Bond franchise wasn't out of fashion as well and started a bidding war to see which watch manufacturer would be the 007 watch, the caveat being it had to be a watch that was up to the international spy's standards. Enter OMEGA, a watch brand older and more prestigious than Rolex, they won the bid and thereafter began the relationship between James Bond and his OMEGA Seamaster Dive watch. Arguably Dive watches are the only watch James Bond wears now. Another secret agent that had an affinity for dive watches was nonother than Jason Bourne and his Tag Heur dive watch. The interesting thing about Jason's watches are the fact that even though they're dive watches, they're mainly used as a motorsport inspired chronograph. 

Long story short, dive watches are probably the first and only watch men go for due to the overwhelming advertisement we are exposed to. If you were to look at other actors in the public eye, like politicians, world leaders, lawyers and judges we would observe a dressier less bulky watch. The world of dress watches, dinner watches, etc. is even more so complicated and further reaching then it's Sports/Tool watch counterpart. 

As I get older, I find myself enjoying watches even more. Your Casio is a nice watch with its off-center crown meant for better tactile use.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Since it's too small for me it's making the perfect gift for my wife. She's a lucky girl.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

delmar.atlas said:


> Here's my work watch.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CT3mpgADZ7l/


Very nice Marathon Delmar,,,,,
what’s its water depth?,,,
great looking watch,,,,,,


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

McPikie said:


> I've never really been a massive fan of watches, but I've always preferred diver type that anything else. I wear my Seiko SKX009 daily
> 
> View attachment 492860


Very nice Seiko McP,,,
looks good on the wrist,,,,,,
my daily wearer and a bit boring but I do love a 36mm DJ,,,
got this new model DJ around 4 months after it’s,release a few years ago,,,
traded my previous gen “Roulette “ DJ ,,,,smooth on oyster for the below ,,,
Grand Seiko are one of my favourite watchmakers,,,
there dials like the Snowflake,Skyflake and Shunbun are stunning,
as it the new Salmon pink GS Heritage ,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> Very nice Marathon Delmar,,,,,
> what’s its water depth?,,,
> great looking watch,,,,,,


It's depth rating is 300mt 1000ft.

I'm a big fan of the newish Tudor Royal. It's day date with a "Royal Oakish" design is very good looking for a daily dress/sport watch.

However truth be told, I think I'll hold out for the new Cartier must tank 'solarbeat'. Having a daily watch with a very elegant design and who's movement won't require servicing for 10-16 years is almost unheard of unless you spend big $$$ on a JLC.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

What a day. I'm very excited. My very first Rolex is actually a 100 year old Tudor. This dual signature tank watch is oozing history and I'm very excited to see it restored.

Behold my Caliber 59, just in from Australia, The Tudor by Rolex.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Congrats,,,
Superb👌,,,
wear in good health and enjoy that very unique and special Tudor by Rolex,,,,,


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

Jay225 said:


> Congrats,,,
> Superb👌,,,
> wear in good health and enjoy that very unique and special Tudor by Rolex,,,,,



Thank you my friend. It's definitely nice to be able to own and wear a piece of History, and one that's very rare at that.


----------



## delmar.atlas (Dec 9, 2021)

The partner watch I purchased along with the Tudor is this good looking Cyprus Academy Incobloc 17 jewel hand wound watch.

I don't know much about it but I'm trying to research it ATM. My wife thinks it's a ver classy masculine watch.


----------



## Jay225 (Sep 21, 2021)

Very nice,,


----------

